# Ibanez RG3250MZ Prestige- Any opinions?



## Church2224 (Mar 21, 2011)

This thing looks pretty nice- any opinions on it? I like the fact it is in Desert Sun Yellow and with the Black Pickguard. Looks freakin sweet IMHO-

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG3250MZ


----------



## Arterial (Mar 22, 2011)

have a play of it first, thats always the main factor, if a guitar feels great thats all that matters.

okay on to my opinion: 

The Ibanez 3xxx and 4xxx series (besides the RG3120) guitars are generally expensive (brand new anyway, used they go for a decent price). I'm sure they're great guitars, but often, a lot of hardcore ibanez fans (i.e the ones who have been playing for 15+ years) still love the older 80s and 90s models the most, because of the Original Wizard necks and Original Edge bridges (and possibly because theyre too stubborn to try out newer models).

I'd say in general, the newer ibanez's haven't been doing too well (not talking about premiums). Models like the RG2570, 3550, 3570, 4550, 4570 etc dont have huge fanbases, mainly because ibanez have been charging unreasonable prices (IMO) for hardware that isn't as great as they used to use (they are using edge-zero's instead of the edge pros/lo-pro/edge).

Anyway's i've typed too much, hope it helps.


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I have to agree. It is a KILLER guitar, and I want one BAD! But there is no way in the world I am going to pay $1600 for an Ibanez bolt on. Not when I can buy an Ibanez that plays the same for WAY cheaper (there are a few RG1570's for sell here in Austin for dirt cheap).

The other thing is, these have the titanium rods in the neck. I am not a big fan of that, I had the same set up in the re-issues and I did not like the way the rods killed all the vibrations in the neck (it felt too stiff, and not alive).


----------



## Viginez (Mar 22, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> Yeah, I have to agree. It is a KILLER guitar, and I want one BAD! But there is no way in the world I am going to pay $1600 for an Ibanez bolt on. Not when I can buy an Ibanez that plays the same for WAY cheaper (there are a few RG1570's for sell here in Austin for dirt cheap).


but they don't have the same neck profile...


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 22, 2011)

Arterial said:


> hardware that isn't as great as they used to use (they are using edge-zero's instead of the edge pros/lo-pro/edge).


the edge zero is a great unit and of superb quality, it's more a matter of if you can get along with it or not. i think it features a few great things, such as the zero point system, that makes setting up the trem easy and the tuning stability definitely benefits from that as well.


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 22, 2011)

Viginez said:


> but they don't have the same neck profile...



I know, but they are VERY close.


----------



## Arterial (Mar 22, 2011)

shitsøn;2396290 said:


> the edge zero is a great unit and of superb quality, it's more a matter of if you can get along with it or not. i think it features a few great things, such as the zero point system, that makes setting up the trem easy and the tuning stability definitely benefits from that as well.


yeah i know its a good system, but i guess the point i was trying to make with my wall of text was that a lot of the "older-school" players who are used to edge's/lo-pros and edge pros.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have noticed Ibanez prices rising a lot the past few years. Hell I remember when I got my RG550 Reissue for about 900. Damn good guitar. Then I bought an RG1527 for 900 then a month later the damn thing was 1200! WTF? Damn I may be 19 but I remember the days when Ibanez was the best damn guitar for the money lol. It is what made me love Ibanez when I first started playing. I could afford them. I mean for the price of a RG3250MZ I might as well save up and get a USA Jackson Soloist or a Carvin DC Series
( which I have done already, My DC400s and my Sl2h)

Oh well. I might see how the Premiums hold out. But the Prestige Series, from what I have played, just seems to have that kick-ass quality and tone for the price. Them and USA Jacksons I cannot get over in playability. Any opinions on the RG1550M? I mean I MIGHT pay the 1,000 bucks for one, seems not too bad. Or the 1451? 800 for a Japanese guitar seems pretty damn good.


----------



## Lon (Mar 23, 2011)

1. bolt on rules, i prefer the bolt on sound to a neck through, i thrive for defined attack
2. zero edge RULES, especially with the zero system its just a breeze to keep it in tune on stange (ya know, humidities, bright hot lights, usw) while still be able to annoy people with huge divebombs, a classic edge has a much greater lability of running out of tuning range (and as soon as you unscrew a nut all strings need to be retuned...)
3. the quality is decent and the playability is unmatched for me at least (i own a 3550 and 4570)

yes they are overpriced, but for me its still worth the money... most impressive guitars


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2011)

i remember buying an actual rg550 new for around 600  i also remember gas being 75 cents a gallon and a pack of camels costing $1.10 inflation is a bitch fellas 

i would love to have one but i dont have that kinda loot to drop on a guitar. plus im partial to older ibanez like above stated. i would love to own one for a while to try and get used to the "new" feel of their guitars and the newer trem systems.


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 23, 2011)

I just can't spend $1600 on RG3250, not when I can buy a ESP M-II ntb for the same price or even less. I personally think that the ESP's are made better, they are not as flashy (gimmicky), but I feel they are better guitars. You have to like neon yellow A LOT to buy one of those over an ESP M-II ntb!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> I just can't spend $1600 on RG3250, not when I can buy a ESP M-II ntb for the same price or even less. I personally think that the ESP's are made better, they are not as flashy (gimmicky), but I feel they are better guitars. You have to like neon yellow A LOT to buy one of those over an ESP M-II ntb!


id take the iby


----------



## Kamin (Mar 23, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> I just can't spend $1600 on RG3250, not when I can buy a ESP M-II ntb for the same price or even less. I personally think that the ESP's are made better, they are not as flashy (gimmicky), but I feel they are better guitars. You have to like neon yellow A LOT to buy one of those over an ESP M-II ntb!



I have to agree. The M-IIs are fantastic guitars at a better price point. But then, if you want a desert yellow guitar, the ESP isn't really an option.


----------



## Chasethebreather (May 7, 2013)

I have a brand new 3250 coming in all white. I'll let you guys know more about it when I get it and of course pics will come


----------



## Addison90 (May 7, 2013)

What's wrong with bolt-on guitars?


----------



## DarthV (May 7, 2013)

Ibanez Prestiges have gone up in price way too much over the last 5 or so years. Or is that the Yen has increased in value vs. every other currency on the planet? Not really sure that I'd spend that much, but I'm also cheap  I did buy a used RG3570z last year and it's a very good guitar. But out of the flock, I like the feel of my 2008 RG1570 the most. For $1600, I've bought used 2550e, 2570 and 1527.

But if you have your heart set on DY finish, you won't have a lot of choice. Still a great guitar, but $$$. Unless you can track down an older rg550


----------



## johnnyninja (May 9, 2013)

Personally, I'd go with a used 1570. You could mod it all you want and still be below the price of the 3250 and end up with a great axe. I've been through about 12 guitars over the past three years and my 1570 was always my favorite. 

Then I got my first Carvin, but that's another story 

The value/price ratio of Ibanez Prestige no longer has my interest.


----------

